# violin strung as viola?



## gstrings

I would like the opinion of professionals on this board. Would you ever string a violin as a viola? We recommend to our customers that they should rent a true viola - even down to 11". It seems to me that this is a no brainer, but we have a school district that is recommending to parents that they obtain a violin strung as a viola.

Your professional opinions are welcome!

Thanks.


----------



## Krummhorn

From what limited knowledge I know about stringed instruments, I think the tone would be greatly affected putting viola strings on a violin - it would sound thin, as the wood is thinner at the bridge (?). I would think that the tension issue would be important, but I am be off on that thought. 

Imhom, if one wants the viola sound, one needs to play the actual viola.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

gstrings said:


> It seems to me that this is a no brainer, but we have a school district that is recommending to parents that they obtain a violin strung as a viola.


If were talking about kids younger than 10 years old at a school who can't even handle the size of a true full size violin (about 14 inches in body length), much less the minimum size for a true viola (16 inches) then stringing a violin CGDA is a good idea. Start with something small and inferior in sound but playable for the kids, then eventually graduate to a full size 16 inch+ viola when they become young teenagers.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

SeptimalTritone said:


> If were talking about kids younger than 10 years old at a school who can't even handle the size of a true full size violin (about 14 inches in body length), much less the minimum size for a true viola (16 inches) then stringing a violin CGDA is a good idea. Start with something small and inferior in sound but playable for the kids, then eventually graduate to a full size 16 inch+ viola when they become young teenagers.


Yes, the sound would be inferior but at least the child would get used to the pitch of the viola.


----------

